# Substitute brand of fish flex?



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm treating my dog that has demodex I got ivermectin from the feed store but now I'm looking for fish flex. My lfs carry antibiotic for fish but not the fish flex kind. Is there another brand that I can use. By the I got the paste kind of ivermectin hope that's the right kind


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I just received a bottle of fish flex in the mail. Ordered it thru Lambert Vet Supply.

Is the paste ivermectin to be used as a topical? You should see if your lfs has ivomec injectable


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> I just received a bottle of fish flex in the mail. Ordered it thru Lambert Vet Supply.
> 
> Is the paste ivermectin to be used as a topical? You should see if your lfs has ivomec injectable


.

The paste in oral

I just found out that I was suppose to get the injectable kind I'm going to return it tommorow and get the injectable kind i got confused because I thought it was the oral paste I needed. I didnt kno injectable was used orally too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Is fish flex like fish or salmon oil?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://amzn.com/B0050JKS12

Cephalexin Is Cephalexin.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a word of advice...giving your dog fish flex on an empty stomach can make him vomit.

I recommend giving it to him after a meal.

Also, make sure you get has 1% ivermectin. Anything more than that can be too much for your dog.

Ivomec is the brand of what I been using with no problems. And make sure its not ivomec PLUS.


----------

